# Test Levels After Cycle. Do they go back to normal?



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Just a quick question

With any cycle may it be oral/injectable when fully recovered do your test levels go back to what they were pre cycle?

Has anyone made a full recovery or a certain amount of time off 6months-1 year minimum and feel their test levels/sex drive werent the same as they were before cycle?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Hopefully with correct PCT you shoud go back to your normal levels, thats the theory any way :wink:


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

anno everyone expects to recover with a correct PCT, but has anyone had any pre cycle tests then tests after a year or so to show what test levels have returned to


----------



## Paco_pix (Feb 8, 2012)

I had my tests done just before, after the ptc and then two months later and then at 6 months. The test levels were ok in the 6 month after ptc. I did the classic hcg + tamoxifen PTC. With clomid my test levels were ok at second month. Definitely going for clomid rather than tamox.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Paco_pix said:


> I had my tests done just before, after the ptc and then two months later and then at 6 months. The test levels were ok in the 6 month after ptc. I did the classic hcg + tamoxifen PTC. With clomid my test levels were ok at second month. Definitely going for clomid rather than tamox.


what cycle did you run and how long

anyone else got their results


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## Paco_pix (Feb 8, 2012)

Rq355 said:


> what cycle did you run and how long
> 
> anyone else got their results


500 test e, 300 tren a for 12 weeks.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

thanks buddy anyone else got their results too?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

if you're under 30, you'll make a full recovery in time... of course becuase of the time you're sub-optimal, you'll lose your gains....

PCT speeds up recovery so that your t-level is normal and you hold your gains a little longer... but dont be fooled... it took supraphysiological amounts AAS to get that extra muscle, a normal T-level wont' hold it for long...

as you age, especially over 35, your t-level may never return to normal, as the new normal is lower as you age.... once again PCT can help...


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

was just wondering if anyone has never made a full recovery tbh

am still young and better get it in me while a can then lol

wouldnt all the muscle from AAS after PCT be kept as long as its within your genetic potential

I.e

guy 1: 25 year old, working out 1 years , does cycle keeps most gains

guy 2: 25 year old, working out 5 years, will keep some but most will go after time due to him being near or at his genetic pontetial

both are good diets and train correctly


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

without AAS some guys are naturally bigger than others. However, for each person, there is no such thing as Genetic potential-the minute you use AAS you exceed your genetic potential becuase you overcome the effects of cortisol, which otherwise prevents you getting to big..

AAS, extra insulin and HGH all go to exceeding your genetic potential. Eventually, even with high normal test levels, you will not maintain supraphysiological mass- hence the pros etc never come of... because thats going backwards..

as for your recovery from AAS for your HPTA, it always recovers:

http://www.nature.com/nrendo/journal/v2/n1/full/ncpendmet0069.html

look at test e section...

HPTA recovery is one thing, you will be fine. Maintaining muscle mass doesnt happen just becuase you have HPTA recovery, is the point of my post..


----------

